# A few shots from the honeymoon



## Crotalus (Sep 12, 2006)

First we took off to B.C.
Crossed these little hills twice...The Rocky Mountains







Later we spend a few days in Alberta/Saskatchewan and found some rattlesnakes on the road

1.0 Crotalus viridis













We celebrated Sheris 30 birthday hanging out with this big guy













Sheri and mr. Rattler







This garter, Thamnophis radix, felt safe at Sheris shoe







We were lucky to see newborn viridis babies, ca 10-15













And managed to find alot of adults in the dens







Last day heading back we got this bonus, Coluber contrictor flaviventris







A great honeymoon to say the least!

/Lelle


----------



## Sheri (Sep 12, 2006)

I haven't finished organizing and resizing the snake and Lelle shots yet... but here are some spiders, at least. 

Lactrodectus hesperus






Wolf spider from BC - munching on what appears to be another wolf spider that had a honeymoon not quite as good as ours;






I didn't even notice the second spider until after I got home and downloaded the pictures... so much for my incredible skills of observation.












and a really stunning orbweaver... hard to show the size of the web, but I think it was the biggest I have seen in North America;






I think I'd appreciate the rockies more if we could have transported through them. Man, what a killer drive that was. Looking at the map, Lelle was like; "I don't think it'll take more than a few hours to get over them."

Yeah, right. 3 AM after 22 hours of driving, we stopped at the only hotel within an hour's drive... of course, it was way overpriced and we were there all of 6 hours or so before facing another 5 hours of mountain driving.

Nothing like when we crossed in Colorado - I mean... we're talking undivided highway, one lane on each side with construction everywhere, semis with a deathwish *and* on the last weekend in August. Brilliant. LMAO.

On the bright side, we saw our first "falling people" traffic sign which we have since verified as _not_ a joke.


----------



## GQ. (Sep 13, 2006)

Congratulations, on the marriage and on finding all those wonderful rattlesnakes.  It looks like it was a great trip.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vys (Sep 14, 2006)

Seems way better than gondols in Venezia


----------



## tarcan (Sep 15, 2006)

Pictures are great guys, seems like you had a lot of fun! Nothing better then herping trips for a honeymoon!

Martin


----------



## Anthony (Sep 15, 2006)

Congratulations to you both, great pictures and fine memories I hope.


----------

